# Ring (Kreis im Kreis) erstellen???!!!



## Almjodler (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber ich weiss wirklich nicht wie ich in Photoshop einen Ring erstellen kann, d.h. einen kleinen Kreis genau in der Mitte von einem großen Kreis.
Ja ok, werdet ihr sagen, das ist doch nicht so schwer, da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten, aber ich hab schon alles probiert, ich habe es zwar immer ziemlich genau geschafft, aber ich brauche das ganze wirklich 100% exakt genau. 
Wenn ich zum Beispiel eine Selektion habe, und die dann über Select->Modify->Contract verkleinere/vergrößere, dann habe ich ein ziemliches Ei (oder auf jedenfall irgendwas, das nicht mehr einem Kreis ähnelt ).

Kennt jemand eine exakte Methode?

Vielen Dank schonmal,
mfg,
Almjodler

P.S.:falls jemand nicht weiss, was gemeint ist:


----------



## nanda (7. Juli 2003)

NIEMALS Auswahl vergrößern bzw. verkleinern, wenn am Ende wirklich runde Kreise herauskommen sollen. Dazu gab´s schon mal ein paar Threads.

Versuchs einfach mal mit Transformieren. Du wirst Dich wundern.


----------



## Almjodler (7. Juli 2003)

hi nanda,
hab schon mit transformieren gearbeitet, ABER:
das geht natürlich ohne weiteres zu verkleinern, aber das ist ja dann an einer anderen Stelle und ich habe das Problem den inneren Kreis noch an die richtige Stelle (gleich weiter abstand überall vom äußeren Kreis) zu schieben...

wirklich ein verzwicktes Problem...


----------



## nanda (7. Juli 2003)

Kann doch nicht sein. 

Du machst mit gedrückter Shift-Taste und dem runden Auswahlwerkzeug einen Kreis für den äußeren Rand. Dann Kontur füllen. Danach einfach Auswahl stehen lassen, "Auswahl transformieren" auswählen und bei gedrückter Shift-Taste einen Eckpunkt zur Mitte bewegen. Dann wieder Kontur füllen für inneren Rand.


----------



## Almjodler (7. Juli 2003)

probier's aus  
(hab Version 7.0)


----------



## himishima (7. Juli 2003)

Ola, 
also ich mach sowas immer mit Hilfslinien, damit geht es absolut genau. 2 Hilflinien für den gemeinsamen Mittelpunkt, 2 weitere für die 2 Radien die du benötigst...


----------



## Almjodler (7. Juli 2003)

Hilfslinien,... das isses! Dass ich da nicht schon von selbst früher draufgekommen bin...  
alles klar, Vielen Dank
(threat ready 4 closing)

thx & mfg,
Almjodler


----------



## nanda (7. Juli 2003)

@almjodler
Mein Tip vorhin war nicht ganz richtig. Hatte leider gerade kein PS zur Hand. Du musst gleichzeit Shift+Alt  drücken und dann den Eckpunkt in Richtung Mitte bewegen. Schneller gehts eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Almjodler (7. Juli 2003)

yeeeeeah  
@nanda, TOP!!! Besser geht's wirklich nicht, vielen vielen dank (wenn es das Bewertungs-System noch geben würde wären das locker 10 Punkte für dich )
1000-faches Lob für dich


----------



## Sliver (10. Juli 2003)

Grüße,

wo wir hier gerade mal bei Hilfslinien sind, ist mir diese Frage eingefallen ^.^:

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit diagonale Hilfslinien zu wählen?
Selbsterstellte ist ja kein Problem.


Sers
Sliver


----------



## nanda (10. Juli 2003)

@sliver
Nein. Vielleicht in PS 8.


----------

